

Ask HN: Good alternative to Google reader - aj

I'm tired of Google and want to quit all it's services and products. But my feeds are important for me and I would like to port them.<p>Can anyone suggest a good alternative to Google Reader (preferably web-app) which also imports my google reader feeds and saved items? The saved items are important as well.<p>Ps. Please do not suggest bloglines because I only switched to Google Reader because bloglines started to suck so bad it was not funny.<p>Pps. The reasons for me trying to quit google are a different story and I would like to keep answers to this question focused on good feed readers<p>Edit: I forgot to mention that I would prefer to have a <i>free</i> service with a possible paid upgrade
======
rcfox
To get your feeds from Google Reader, just go to Settings->Import/Export and
click "Export your subscriptions as an OPML file."

Any competent RSS reader will be able to import that file.

Starred/Shared items have RSS feeds themselves, which can be accessed from
Settings->Folders and Tags.

~~~
aj
Ah that should be useful. I'll get that.. Any suggestions on a good web based
feed reader alternative?

Thanks

~~~
Concours
have you tried this: <http://www.mcsquare.me> ? not sure if it'll fit your
needs, that's my suggestion

------
jmonegro
<http://www.feedafever.com> <http://www.lazyfeed.com>

~~~
aj
Feedafever is paid IIRC I'll give lazyfeed a shot. Thanks

~~~
jmonegro
Yes, but you only have to pay for it once.

------
Gmo
I personally use gregarius that I host myself. Not perfect, but good enough
for my needs and my independence :)

